
Choosing Linux Compatible Printers - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/finding-linux-compatible-printers/
======
svennek
Hmm... Our office has a Kyocera M6235cidn (around 2k$ with extra trays and a
little rolling cabinet).

The offcial linux driver for it is literally two PPDs (one for EU with duplex-
as-standard, one "global" with no-duplex-as-standard ... i diffed them as they
are textfiles, and that is the sole difference).

After setting a static ip on the printer on the panel, there is one command,
guys and girls, and it runs..

One further command to set the default options and the printer is ready for
prime-time. (Technically speaking you could also use the cups web gui, but
why...)

I have never had such an easy printer in linux before (and I have tried for
more than a decade)..

As it has scan to email (local email server standing a foot way) I haven't
tried network scan from the computer, but printing is flawless and easy.

Our two earlier printers: Brother MFPs have a bastardized cups/lpd blob thing,
that works but are brittle. Samsungs (big ass x4300 A3-MFP) never could choose
input tray from linux ever after throwing a weeks worth of work after it..

